# Easy starting korn songs and easy solos



## wtmaster (Jul 5, 2009)

hey im looking for some really easy songs to start off with im completely new to guitar just got my first 7 string with a liner 6 spider III amp and am looking for some really basic and easy songs and solos to play, im really into KoRn and Sixx Am also Avenged sevenfold and system of a down and brian head welch, i tried the another brick in the wall solo remake by korn and totally failed so please really basic tabs and can u give me the tabs themselves becasue i find it hard to find the real tabs


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi, check this guy's videos on the tube. You can find the tabs on the right. I started playing with his tabs and I think they are like 99% correct.

Right Now: YouTube - Korn (Cover) - Right Now

"Real" tabs are hard to find. I recently purchased a book by Hal Leonard for the Greatest Hits cd and it's tabbed according to the studio version. If you watch some Korn DVDs you will find the book almost useless. 

I've lost a lot of time "correcting" tabs in guitar pro. If you can watch some DVDs. The CBGB's bonus disc from Greatest Hits is great.

As to solos and stuff I can't help, sorry.


----------



## wtmaster (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks man that helps a lot ive almost fully learned right now and i know the intro to falling away from me and dead bodies everywhere. Also learned the beginning of faget.


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Jul 6, 2009)

You may want to do small sets of like 5 songs and work on them at a time. That's what I do at the moment. There are so many great songs that I used to lose myself and learn bits and pieces instead of actualy learning the whole thing. Just try to pick your favorites and take your time. 

My first set:
- Here to Stay
- Right Now
- When Will this End
- Coming Undone
- Ya'll Want a Single

I am playing Munky's part. Pretty simple set... yet enough trouble for the little time I have to play.


----------



## EdgeC (Jul 6, 2009)

Mate, start with the 1st album and learn Blind, Ball Tongue and Clown. They might seem hard but if you can get those riffs down you should be able to play just about any KoRn song.

Just stick at it.


----------



## wtmaster (Jul 8, 2009)

its hard and shit because im so new to guitar i dont know what effects to use and i need to know how they are strumming and stuff i havnt gotten lessons so i basically know nothing except how to read basic guitar tabs i dont know chords or anything lol and i honesty dont even know where to start so i dont think i can learn blind or clown or ball tongue just yet


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't mind the effects just now. You need clean and distortion, that's it. As to chords, Korn uses and abuses power chords and octave chords. The picking techniques are basicaly down strokes and alternate picking for faster riffs. Blind is very simple but I don't recommend clown. In fact, I tried it only once and it was too much. I suck too.


----------



## Korngod (Jul 9, 2009)

i quit messing with tabs, because youre relying on someone else to be accurate which in the case of korn (especially being drop tuning and 7 string) people have a hard time realizing that they are tuned a specific way and dont make the tab as such. im not sure if its just an aquired skill, but i play by ear, like, ill put on a korn song and try to find the notes myself. after a while you can listen and tell just how they managed to pull something off, and you can go from there to play it.


----------

